# Looking for bullhorn bars



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi all,

I have a 29er with a serup very similar to this one. I want to try some bullhorn bars like his though..










I have seen people cut road bars to make some, but most of the ones that I have seen are too short. Can someone point me in the right direction for a cheap setup? If I cut some old road bars, how old are we looking at? When did the designs start to change? Any suggestions on brand new bullhorn bars to buy?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

eBay. There are quite a few sets of bullhorn bars on there right now. They usually sell cheap.


----------



## scralatchtica824 (May 6, 2008)

REAL bullhorn bars are regular road bars cut down haha.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

When you say regular road bars - I looked at a spare set that I had last night and they were very short. Maybe it was just those ones.

There are a few on eBay here in Australia but not heaps.

How wide should I go? I'm riding a Mary bar at the moment so I'm thinking the wider the better?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Try searching for "time trial handlebars." Lots of online retailers carry them, including Nashbar and Jenson.


----------

